# Gibt es gratis?



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

*Re: Abo bei www.vornamen-heute.com*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nichts "gratis",  alles hat irgendwo einen Haken und kostet.


Natürlich gibt es sehr viel auf der Welt gratis. Darüber gibt es sogar Bücher. Da es sich häufig um Werbeartikel handelt, zahlen das in dem Fall zwar die anderen Kunden, aus der Sicht dessen, der das Geschenk annimmt, ist das aber nebensächlich. Daneben gibt es kostenlose, öffentliche Musik- und Kinoveranstaltungen, eintrittsfreie Festivals, diverse OpenAir-Veranstaltungen, kostenlose Hotspots und anderes mehr. Auch dieses Forum ist für die Benutzer ja entgeltfrei. Und schließlich gibt es eine Reihe nicht so materieller Güter nahezu jederzeit gratis. Die Sonne, Regen und Wind, das Lachen von Kindern, das Singen der Vögel usw. usf.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

es gibt kaum etwas, wobei  Menschen mehr den Verstand ausschalten als bei den Wörtern  kostenlos und  gratis.

Auf Messen kann man sehen, wie Trauben von Besuchern sich stundenlang  die Beine
 in den Bauch stehen, um lächerliche Werbegeschenke "abzustauben" 

Es dürfte klar sein, was gemeint ist, die Wortklaubereien sind wenig sinnvoll


----------



## rolf76 (17 Februar 2006)

Gast M. Boettcher schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich gibt es sehr viel auf der Welt gratis. Darüber gibt es sogar Bücher.





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es dürfte klar sein, was gemeint ist, die Wortklaubereien sind wenig sinnvoll


Zustimmung! 

Manche Beiträge sind gar keine: sie *tragen nichts* zur Problemlösung *bei*...  :holy: 

Diskurs um des Diskurses willen gehört meiner Meinung nach (mindestens) ins OT verschoben.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Diskurs um des Diskurses willen gehört meiner Meinung nach (mindestens) ins OT verschoben.


done 

ww


----------



## rolf76 (17 Februar 2006)

Falls noch jemand mitliest: Gratis ist in der Tat ein sehr diskussionsbedürftiger Begriff:



> *Gratis-Internet *ist ein in der Schweiz gebräuchlicher Begriff. Bei Gratis-Internet-Angeboten werden keine monatlichen Gebühren verrechnet. Die Telefongesellschaft stellt nur die Telefongebühren für die gesurfte Zeit in Rechnung. 1999 lancierte Econophone das Gratis-Internet und alle wichtigen Konkurrenten haben nachgezogen. Vorher war es üblich, für den Internet-Zugang eine monatliche Grundgebühr zu bezahlen.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratis-Internet



> Gratis is an adjective in Latin and various Romance and Germanic languages meaning free, in the sense that one does not have to pay for some good or service (free of charge).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratis

Einen deutschen Wiki-Eintrag "Gratis" gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2006)

aus einem Artikel von 2001


> ...die Kostenlos-Mentalität des Internets, die jetzt gerade so grandios scheitert...



aus einer Webseite von 2006:


> Was kosten die Infos?
> Nichts. Alle Informationen sind kostenlos, ohne Registrierung und anonym erhältlich.


Danke, Heiko!


----------



## advisor (17 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Gratis ist in der Tat ein sehr diskussionsbedürftiger Begriff:


Eigentlich nicht. Der Begriff kommt aus dem Lateinischen und bedeutet schlicht 'umsonst, unentgeltlich'.


----------



## rolf76 (17 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> > Gratis is an adjective in Latin and various Romance and Germanic languages meaning free, in the sense that one does not have to pay for some good or service (free of charge).





			
				advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich nicht. Der Begriff kommt aus dem Lateinischen und bedeutet schlicht 'umsonst, unentgeltlich'.


Danke für die Übersetzung!  :holy:


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2006)

http://help.orf.at/?story=4286



> Gratisversprechungen besonders genau lesen
> D* rät, im Internet angepriesene "Gratisleistungen" vor einer Registrierung immer genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen: "Dieser Fall zeigt einmal mehr, dass man Gratisleistungen immer mit besonderer Skepsis begegnen sollte.


----------



## advisor (17 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber gerne. BTW: Ein gutes Lateinwörterbuch: http://www.koeblergerhard.de/Latein/LAWVorwort20050201.html


----------



## drboe (17 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Gast M. Boettcher schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha! Was hat denn Deiner Meinung nach die Behauptung



> Es gibt nichts "gratis", alles hat irgendwo einen Haken und kostet.


zur Problemlösung *beigetragen*? Habe ich irgendwo Deine Forderung übersehen, das (mindestens) ins OT zu verschieben? Nein? Dann wirst Du mir sicher gut erklären können, welchen Nutzen derjenige, dem die obige Bemerkung quasi zugerufen wurde, davon hat. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (18 Februar 2006)

> Gibt es gratis?


jau  Gratis  


> Web 	Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 247.000.000 für gratis


 :rotfl:   
nur sex liefert noch mehr (fast doppelt soviele) Treffer   


> Web 	Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 459.000.000 für sex.


beides gehört zu den großen Illusionen...

j.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 Februar 2006)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> beides gehört zu den großen Illusionen...


In Kombination oder jedes für sich genommen?   "Gratis" natürlich ausschließlich auf's Internet bezogen...


----------



## drboe (19 Februar 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> jupp11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allen Unkenrufen und Beschwörungen eines angeblichen Endes der Kostenlos-Mentalität zum Trotz sind die im Internet vorhandenen Angebote immer noch mehrheitlich kostenlos, also gratis nutzbar. Den Zugang zum Internet einmal nicht gerechnet. Es gehört aber bei einigen Krakeelern wohl zum Selbstverständnis, die Position ausgewähler Nutzer lautstark als Unsinn, nicht der Diskussion förderlich etc.  abzutun und, mit dem sprichwörtlichen Balken im Auge, sogleich  Forderungen nach  (mindestens) Verschiebung zu äußern. Diese Form der Auseinandersetzung ist hier sozusagen ständig "on topic" und gilt offenbar als anerkanntes Zeichen eines ungemein toleranten und selbstwußten Umgangs mit anderen Meinungen. Oder so ähnlich 

M. Boettcher


PS: dieser Beitrag wurde entgeltfrei generiert vom Dr. Michael Böttcher, Hamburg, unter Zuhilfenahme von Firefox 1.07 (gratis Browser) auf SuSE Linux 9.3 (gratis Betriebssystem) und KDE 3.5 (kostenfreie grafische Arbeitsumgebung) in http://forum.computerbetrug.de/ (für den Nutzer kostenloses Verbraucherschutzforum), realisiert auf der gratis Board-Software der phpbb group.

Ach nee, das gibt's ja Alles gar nicht!


----------



## DNA2 (19 Februar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Es gehört aber bei einigen Krakeelern wohl zum Selbstverständnis, die Position ausgewähler Nutzer lautstark als Unsinn, nicht der Diskussion förderlich etc.  abzutun und, mit dem sprichwörtlichen Balken im Auge, sogleich  Forderungen nach  (mindestens) Verschiebung zu äußern. Diese Form der Auseinandersetzung ist hier sozusagen ständig "on topic" und gilt offenbar als anerkanntes Zeichen eines ungemein toleranten und selbstwußten Umgangs mit anderen Meinungen. Oder so ähnlich
> M. Boettcher


:rotfl:
_Wer im Steinhaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Gläsern werfen._
Oder auch:
_Jede Aktion ruft ihre Reaktion hervor._

Selbstverständnis gegen Selbstverständnis - wer fragt jetzt nach Henne und Ei? :holy:


----------

